# Blonde Asians - hot or not?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't see many Asian women do the blonde thing. What does everyone think about that look? I guess Asian women are hot no matter what the hair color. But the blonde look isn't as good as the natural black/brown hair I think.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

no.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

So so
The one you pictured looks great but that's just one image. It doesn't really matter if it's blonde black or even green. It'll look good on some people and horrible on others. Depends on the person.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You mean ganguro?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a big fan of black hair on everyone, so I prefer black/dark hair on everyone. Some Asian people can pull off blond hair (like in the photo you linked, or that one time Gackt decided to be Cloud Strife) but it's not my personal preference.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought the blonde guy in London Boots was cute.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

I go on an Asian by Asian basis. The girl in the pic looks hot, gonna need more inputs if you want a firmer judgement


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

komorikun said:


> You mean ganguro?


No. The def I see of ganguro is" an alternative fashion trend among young Japanese women that started in the mid-1990s, distinguished by a dark tan and contrasting make-up liberally applied by fashionistas."

The dark tan on an Asian women is a big no-no. Deep tans don't look good on anyone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I have seen it in real life and thought scandinavian person until they turned around. But it did suit them. 

Colour and hair style make a big difference to whether it suits someone.

I think it works with punk rock girl bands and the girl you show looks similar to the lead singer of this punk rock girl band named Nylon Pink -






or






To be honest she looks hot in that dress, wow. :eek


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

what about.........blond black people?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

not


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ANX1 said:


> I have seen it in real life and thought scandinavian person until they turned around. But it did suit them.
> 
> Colour and hair style make a big difference to whether it suits someone.
> 
> ...


They do a lot of kpop covers it seems. I'm not seeing how it's punk rock though, but it says that on wikipedia too :con they sound more like pop rock. I guess could be pop punk ish maybe but then that subject matter isn't punk either...

Actually speaking of punk, Asians and blond hair. Blond hair is sometimes associated with rebellion/delinquency in the same way white people dye their hair black to be edgy often.

Bonus mention (never saw this anime, read the manga when I was 16~)


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

ljubo said:


> what about.........blond black people?


God I love Demolition Man, need to go watch it again...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you're hot, you're hot.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They do a lot of kpop covers it seems. I'm not seeing how it's punk rock though, but it says that on wikipedia too :con they sound more like pop rock. I guess could be pop punk ish maybe but then that subject matter isn't punk either...
> 
> Actually speaking of punk, Asians and blond hair. Blond hair is sometimes associated with rebellion/delinquency in the same way white people dye their hair black to be edgy often.
> 
> Bonus mention (never saw this anime, read the manga when I was 16~)


i think you will like this >

yohio from sweden


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They do a lot of kpop covers it seems. I'm not seeing how it's punk rock though, but it says that on wikipedia too :con they sound more like pop rock. I guess could be pop punk ish maybe but then that subject matter isn't punk either...


It was associated with K-pop when I searched Youtube.

I'll show you what I did to find it:

It came up when search using I think was "Korean girl punk rock bands" from memory on Youtube.

I clicked on this link first (K-pop Rock Girl Group) -






On the right side Nylon Pink showed up and clicked on that.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Actually speaking of punk, Asians and blond hair. Blond hair is sometimes associated with rebellion/delinquency in the same way white people dye their hair black to be edgy often.


I agree with the rebellion part.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> i think you will like this >
> 
> yohio from sweden


I know about him, but he's not Asian, he's just heavily inspired by visual kei. Cute though.

@ANX1 yeah that's like 90's/early 2000's pop punk.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

"yohio from sweden"

amazing how you missed that.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it depends what kind of blonde. 
The blonde with the brassy undertones makes anyone look cheap and trashy imo. Same goes for the kind that's practically yellow. 
As with any hair color, it also depends on whether or not it suits the undertones in their skin.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dark Brown tends to suit Asians better in my opinion if they wanted to dye their hair another colour. Blonde is ok, but looks a bit too artificial for me personally.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> "yohio from sweden"
> 
> amazing how you missed that.


I know but why are you posting him in this thread lol? (Also there are Asians in Sweden.)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@AussiePea

Very true mate, very true. 

@Persephone The Dread

Oh, ok. Thank you.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> (Also there are Asians in Sweden.)


I know. One of my childhood friend was an asian.

Lots asian-stores here.....thai-massage, china-food/box etc.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think even white people with blonde hair would look better with darker hair. Idk.

I wanna think blonde hair looking good is a rarity, but it's not that uncommon. I think we're all biased, though. I mean, people are hot, despite a hair color more often than not (for me). But blonde doesn't tickle me like brunette, black or redhair can. Idk why.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> what about.........blond black people?


I think it depends on the skin tone. Like if a black woman is more mocha colored, blonde looks fine. Beyonce pulls it off better since its not straight blonde like Nikki. Otherwise it distracts too much from the rest of their face.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

It can be.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Blonde hair may seem unnatural on dark skin but genetics has allowed that in a small island in the Solomons. There are people called Melanesians that have really dark skin and blonde hair. A rare occurrence but if there were more of them then I don't think people would find it that odd that dark skinned ppl can have blonde hair too.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

What do you think?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i've always had the biggest crush on soo joo park:


















and then dichen lachman pulls off the look really well:


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't think it suits their faces. The girl in the OP looks like she's wearing a wig anyway. Also, when you bleach dark hair, you have to bleach it quite a lot and it's pretty damaging, so you end up with really dried out hair (like the pics above tbh ^). Their natural hair was probably way healthier looking. If they're going to go a different colour I prefer various shades of brown.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like it, but with anything, it really depends on the person not the race. I'm only half asian and I think I look terrible with blonde hair. I have some blonde asian friends and I can't even imagine them with black hair. To be honest blonde is not my favorite color on asian people, I think light brown suits people more universally, but I still think some people can pull it off.

Some of my faves: 
Daul Kim (rip), it made her look like a ghost or a ghoul which I actually love.










Jessica Jung










Tsubasa










Kyary (who is wearing a wig here but has been blonde and pretty much looked like this)


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

A lot of times when asians go blonde they end up leaving their hair very brassy and orange looking, which just looks terrible on anyone imo (my hair ended up the same way when I bleached it myself and needed to go to get it fixed professionally). I don't know if that's what they're going for, or if it just happens because of their natural hair color and they have a very hard time fixing it, but I don't like that color. I also tend to prefer that hair should be darker than the skin tone (so even white people with the California tan+bleach blonde look is not good imo).


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Don't matter


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

regimes said:


> i've always had the biggest crush on soo joo park:


damn. Then again I don't think the hair colour matters in this case lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheLastShy said:


> What do you think?


 I don't like his chin but then again, his chin looks pretty normal compared to Obama's Herman Munster chin.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't like his chin but then again, his chin looks pretty normal compared to Obama's Herman Munster chin.


Your obsession with Obama is quite interesting. It must suck to hate someone so much but take every opportunity you can to bring him up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Your obsession with Obama is quite interesting. It must suck to hate someone so much but take every opportunity you can to bring him up.


 It's even more interesting that you care what a random stranger thinks of Obama's chin (Which again, is as hideous as the rest of his ugly mug but remarkable for the fact that as ugly as everything else about him is, you still can't miss his ugly chin). :lol

I mean, Trump is ugly and Bush wasn't pretty and Bill Clinton wasn't exactly a male model but damn. Just. Obama's. Chin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Back on topic, I think Asians look OK with blonde hair but as long as they're dying it, I think the purples and pinks and reds are nicer.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

roxslide said:


> Some of my faves:
> Daul Kim (rip), it made her look like a ghost or a ghoul which I actually love.


you know that pic is of model soo joo park and she's very much alive right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

roxslide said:


> Some of my faves:


 That's platinum blonde, right? I think most women can rock this one pretty well as long as they have really straight and relatively shiny hair.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

meepie said:


> Blonde hair may seem unnatural on dark skin but genetics has allowed that in a small island in the Solomons. There are people called Melanesians that have really dark skin and blonde hair. A rare occurrence but if there were more of them then I don't think people would find it that odd that dark skinned ppl can have blonde hair too.


Yeah I didnt know they existed


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

regimes said:


> you know that pic is of model soo joo park and she's very much alive right?


Oh sorry, just picked the first small picture when searching for Daul, a lot of Soo joo seems to come up. They have the same exact hair and have been in some very similar photoshoots, but I don't know Soo joo at all which is why I thought it might be Daul. Unfortunately Daul is still very much dead.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Blonde Hair doesn't look good on almost anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

roxslide said:


> Oh sorry, just picked the first small picture when searching for Daul, a lot of Soo joo seems to come up. They have the same exact hair and have been in some very similar photoshoots, but I don't know Soo joo at all which is why I thought it might be Daul. Unfortunately Daul is still very much dead.


oooh! yeah they do look similar. it's a shame she's gone.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

They can pull off anything, but i will always prefer dark hair. Or other fun colours. I'm just not a big fan of blonde hair on anybody tbh no matter race.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Usually looks bad, some can pull it off with the right shade and skin tone but I still prefer darker hair.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> If you're hot, you're hot.


:yes Yup! All these people I consider super goodlooking.

I could not pull of blonde hair, though I'd very much like to :lol


----------

